# Check out these Beauts



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Got pics of the fire damage? Was it electrical in cause?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Are they huge push-buttons, or rotary or what?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> Are they huge push-buttons, or rotary or what?


 They were push-on, push-off. The switch came with a series of inserts that went behind, the clear plastic plate. 
I remember that it was made by a firm, that didn't normally make wiring devices.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Push buttons. Grease fire on the stove


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't seen those single button pushes for quite some time , they were popular in a few 1950's hi end developments around here. They did not come with side screw options.


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

They were popular in the fifties. Here we have whole neighborhoods with
those push button switches.


----------

